# Chipping my allroad



## pwn3dumom (Feb 28, 2006)

hey guys im looking to chip my 03 ar. i've done some research but i wanted to see what you all have to say.
i've read good things about both apr and giac....any comments on either or any other brands would be helpful. i know the apr has all the settings and sounds pretty bamf, but i have heard good things about giac too. anything to help thanks.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Chipping my allroad (pwn3dumom)*

GIAC.


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: Chipping my allroad (bhb399mm)*

I have APR and love it...controll the different programs through the wiper stalk...BAMF like you said.
with the 93 octane chip, a K&N pannel filter and evoms dv's I was able to run a [email protected] at the strip
not bad for a 4,212Lb pig


----------



## pwn3dumom (Feb 28, 2006)

thanks for the input guys, i will let you know what i decide......nice times at the track too


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

i have the APR and the "307 hp"..... my car really scoots. 
Honestly if all you are looking to do is chip, then GIAC and APR will pretty much give you the same, performance-wise.
The best rule of thumb with chipping is just to go with whichever manufacturer has the closest dealer to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pwn3dumom (Feb 28, 2006)

yeah the dealer thing is a biggie. thanks for the reply


----------

